# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  التحذير من طبعة لتفسير الطبري زعم ناشرها أنه بتحقيق محمود شاكر

## عبد الرحمن السديس

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد : 

فقد رأيت قبل قليل في المكتبة تفسير الطبري طبعة دار إحياء التراث العربي وكتب على غلافها : ضبط وتعليق محمود شاكر .

فلما فتحت الكتاب إذا به صف جديد للكتاب وليست هذه الطبعة مصورة من تحقيق محمود شاكر رحمه الله للكتاب؛ فلينتبه لذلك . 



وقد رأيتهم فعلوا ذلك في المحلى لابن حزم فذكروا أنه بتحقيق أحمد شاكر وهو صف جديد !

----------


## ابن المغيرة

[align=center]جزاك الله خيرا!..

وإني أتساءل ما الفائدة من الغش؟!.. [/align]

----------


## أبو حماد

هذا وغيره لعلهم يقصدون التدليس والإيهام، ولا أظن - والله تعالى أعلم - أنهم يقصدون إعادة طبعة محمود شاكر ونقل تعليقاته عليها، وقد رأيت طبعة شبيهة بها، أشار ناشرها في الداخل إلى أن محمود شاكر المذكور اسمه في صفحة الكتاب الأولى هو باحث لديهم واسمه محمود بن فلان شاكر، فهذا نوع من تدليس التسوية في الكتب!.

شكر الله لكم وبارك فيكم.

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

[align=center]
جزاكم اللهُ خيرًا على التحذير والنصح .
[/align]

----------


## الحارث

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته شكرا لك ... 
بارك الله فيكم ...
طبعة  دار  إحياء التراث  العربي قدموها ب( ضبط وتعليق محمود شاكر ) على الغلاف
وهم بعملهم هذا دلسوا مع أنه يوجد فرق بينه وبين ( تحقيق  أحمد محمد شاكر و محمود محمد شاكر)
ونجد في هذه الطبعة في الصفحة بعد الغلاف  (ضبط وتعليق محمود شاكر *الحرستاني*  تصحيح علي عاشور ) 
والحرستاني باحث ومؤرخ شهيرمقيم في الرياض ونحسب فيه الخير والله حسيبه
وطبعته تمتاز بتحقيق النص وخاصة الأبيات الشعرية
وليست التعاليق فيها متوسعة كطبعة الشيخين آل شاكر رحمهم الله جميعا

----------


## محمد بن أحمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

جزاكم الله خيراً

لدي المحلى ومكتوب عليها طبعت على النسخة الأصلية  بتحقيق الأستاذ أحمد شاكر رحمه الله

وتقديم محمد المرعشلي
دار إحياء التراث العربي
وأراها جيدة في تخريج الآثار

أما تفسير الطبري فلدي نسخة دار  ان حزم ودار الأعلام
مكتوب عليها بتحقيق محمود شاكر في (15)مجلد ،وليس فيها تخريج ولا غيره ؟فلعلها كالنسخة التي حذر منها أخونا الفاضل عبد الرحمن السديس جزاه الله خيراً.
وهناك نسخة بتحقيق الشيخ الدكتور عبد الله التركي حفظه الله وهي طيبة كعادة تحقيقاته.

وبالمناسبة هناك أكثر من محقق اسمه محمود شاكر ، فجلست مرة مع أحدهم تخصصه في الجغرافيا وله تحقيقات،وقال لي إن بعض الآثار التي في تفسير الطبري ادخلت فيه وليست منه من قبل بعض المغرضين وذكر أثراً عن ابن عباس فيه ذكر للنساء وشيئ من التغزل بهن مثالاً على ذلك،وقال المفترض أن يحذفه من يحقق؟!فقلت كيف يحذف شيئاً من الكتاب؟ فقال ليس منه.
ولكني وجدت الأثر في غيره من التفاسير،والله المستعان.

----------


## أحمد المنصور

كما هو الحال في كتاب التاريخ الاسلامي تحقيق أحمد شاكر حيث هو محقق سوري ويضع اسمه بهذه الصيغة 
وشكراً لكم

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

> كما هو الحال في كتاب التاريخ الاسلامي تحقيق أحمد شاكر حيث هو محقق سوري ويضع اسمه بهذه الصيغة 
> وشكراً لكم


بارك الله فيكم 
التاريخ الإسلامي تأليف لمحمود شاكر السوري وليس تحقيقا .

----------


## أحمد المنصور

بارك الله فيك أخي عبدالرحمن السديس على التنبيه الذي فاتني والمقصود واحد وهو التشابه بالأسماء بين .محمود شاكر. القهستاني المؤلف السوري بارك الله بعلمه،والعلامة المعروف .محمود شاكر.(رحمه الله)

----------


## زيان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
من غش فليس منا

----------


## العرب

للتحذير

----------


## ابوالوفاءالجداوي

كتاب التاريخ الاسلامي
زهيرالشاويش + محمود شاكر السوري= تدليس واستغلال الاسم وتغريربطلبة العلم
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## ابن رجب

جزاكم الله خيرا ياشيخ عبدالرحمن

----------


## غالب بن محمد المزروع

> طبعة  دار  إحياء التراث  العربي قدموها ب( ضبط وتعليق محمود شاكر ) على الغلاف
> وهم بعملهم هذا دلسوا مع أنه يوجد فرق بينه وبين ( تحقيق  أحمد محمد شاكر و محمود محمد شاكر)
> ونجد في هذه الطبعة في الصفحة بعد الغلاف  (ضبط وتعليق محمود شاكر *الحرستاني*  تصحيح علي عاشور ) 
> والحرستاني باحث ومؤرخ شهيرمقيم في الرياض ونحسب فيه الخير والله حسيبه
> وطبعته تمتاز بتحقيق النص وخاصة الأبيات الشعرية
> وليست التعاليق فيها متوسعة كطبعة الشيخين آل شاكر رحمهم الله جميعا


جزاك الله خيراً ، والفرق جليّ وواضح لطلبة العلم بين العلامة محمود شاكر - رحمه الله -
وبين علامة التاريخ - محمود شاكر الحرستاني - وهو : صاحب الكتاب الماتع - التاريخ الإسلامي -
وقابلت هذا الأخير منهما وهو معروف بخلقه وديانته - هكذا أحسبه والله حسيبه -
مع شكري سلفاً لأخينا الشيخ عبد الرحمن السديس ، ولجميع الإخوة على مداخلاتهم

----------


## هيا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيرآ ونفعنا بعلمكم 

آمين

----------


## الناقد السلفي

جزاكم الله خيرا

وهنا مناقشة حول هذا الموضوع:

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showth...d=1#post902533

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

.....

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

التدليس والتلبيس والسطو غير المسلح على جهود الآخرين، كل هذا كثر في حقل الناشرين والمحققين، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.

----------

